# How Good is Your Password?



## kburra (May 25, 2016)

Ever Wondered Just How Good Your Password Is?


  Web sites are continually reminding us that it's important to choose a strong password. But what makes a password strong? And just how long might it take a powerful computer to crack a strong one, compared with a weak one?

  Here's a handy site that can show you. Head to     password.kaspersky.com/     and type in a password that you might have considered using. As you type, the site shows you just how long it would take to crack on various computers, including a home machine from the 1980s and the current fastest machine in the world.
  Obviously don`t use any of your current passwords, just old ones or ones you might be considering.

https://password.kaspersky.com/


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2016)

Password protection is Key when doing anything online.  I have so many that I have to keep them in one of these address/phone number books...and I change them frequently.  Of equal importance is to log off the browser immediately after doing any financial transaction online.  Also, I run ad blockers on the browsers and spyware/malware programs on the system.  A person almost has to be a bit paranoid, anymore, to avoid Identity Theft.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 26, 2016)

Better than some, good as most, weaker than the best.


----------

